# Making of NaNO3



## geubrina (Apr 14, 2008)

Dear Friends,

Pls teach me how to make Sodium Nitrate.
Best Regards,
Sugianto


----------



## Palladium (Apr 14, 2008)

Do you mean how to make nitric acid from Sodium Nitrate ?


----------



## Noxx (Apr 14, 2008)

Please be more Specific... Sodium Nitrate can be made of many things...


----------



## geubrina (Apr 15, 2008)

Noxx, pls introduce the most simple method from the easy to find material or source.

Is it possible to make it directly from salt and HNO3?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2008)

Curious, if you have nitric why make NaNO3?


----------



## geubrina (Apr 16, 2008)

My friend told me that adding some Sodium Nitrate and Ammonium Chloride together with Borax, will improve the melting of gold powder performance. 
I want to try but here, the smallest batch to buy sodium nitrate is 500 kg.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 16, 2008)

I think you could make it from ammonia nitrate or calcium nitrate, if you had one of those.
But not sure how....Irons???
Randy


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 16, 2008)

geubrina said:


> My friend told me that adding some Sodium Nitrate and Ammonium Chloride together with Borax, will improve the melting of gold powder performance.
> I want to try but here, the smallest batch to buy sodium nitrate is 500 kg.



What your friend told you is true-----but it's also a sign that your gold is not pure if you need such a flux. 

Pure gold requires NO flux to melt----although a light film of borax on a melting dish will improve the gold's ability to agglomerate, and it will absorb minute traces of impurities that may be present. The addition of other reagents reduces oxides and includes them in your gold---which is counter productive to a system that is geared towards high quality. Looks are improved at the cost of purity. 

Heavy fluxes are used to mask impurities, not to improve gold quality. I do not recommend their use. 

While I've posted this picture time and again, I want you to see what gold looks like that has been melted without the use of flux, aside from a light film in the dish, to permit the gold to flow well. The gold required no pickling after being poured----there was no oxide coating, a sign of very pure gold. 

Harold


----------



## geubrina (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Harold,

Like usual, you always come to the direct answer.

Yes, he told me that the gold is not pure. And we tried to burn it without NaNO3 and we failed. We used Borax and Ammonium Chloride.
The source of the gold is from ore, not from waste, so, it is pretty complicated, I think.

He is trying to burn it again. I am waiting news from him, also.

I am thinking to refine the gold again by the method you have taught us here, after we are success to change the powder to metal form.


----------



## Irons (Apr 18, 2008)

Platdigger said:


> I think you could make it from ammonia nitrate or calcium nitrate, if you had one of those.
> But not sure how....Irons???
> Randy



Add Sodium Hydroxide for the NH4NO3 and Sodium Sulfate for the Calcium Nitrate, 

First get the Gold from the ore and start from there.

Since we don't know what the ore is, it's difficult to give advice.


----------



## geubrina (Apr 20, 2008)

Irons said:


> Platdigger said:
> 
> 
> > I think you could make it from ammonia nitrate or calcium nitrate, if you had one of those.
> ...



Yes, it is a kind of pyrite.
I hope I can have a good result.

Anyway, thanks alot Iron. I still hope for your advices in the coming future.


----------



## flexyman (Apr 25, 2008)

Hello Geubrina,

You are right there are many contaminates with this " Gold"
In my experience you first have to Oxidize the Pyrite. This is where
the gold is locked up in " Encapsulated ". I have on occasion Boiled
Pyrite with NaOH in a SS pressure cooker. This turns most to Oxide
Then I use Chloride leach filter then precipt with Sodium Metabisulfite.
Where do you get this Gold X Pyrite From ? What is the Refining
process used there?
There is a new Bio-leach being used , developed
by Michigan University That is sucessful in desolving metal sulfides.

from another Alchemy refiner
flexyman


----------



## geubrina (Apr 20, 2009)

The pyrites just do not contain Gold.
I have learned a lot from this experience.

By the way, I am still interesting to learn how to make Sodium Nitrate...


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 21, 2009)

geubrina

I searched google for: Sodium nitrate Indonesia, and the first hit was this place:

http://interchem.indonetwork.net/1138426/sodium-nitrate.htm

50 Kg/zak Price:	nego Packing: In 25kg pp/pe ba

How far away are you from Jakarta?

You can also search for: chemicals Indonesia. Look around, maybe you can find a supplier.

John


----------



## geubrina (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info.

I have contacted the person and wait for his response.


----------

